# No Nuts System - Hollowgram SL



## wegi (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi all,

I own a Hollogram SL Compact Crankset (50/34) and would like to use a 36 or 38 chain ring.

The stock (MK V) rings are mounted with something called "No nuts System"; Means, there is a thread in the small ring directly and not the usual 2-part screw system.

Does anyone kwow where to get such a "no nuts" 36 or 38 tooth chain ring from C'dale or any other vendor?

Thanks
Markus


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't know of anyone apart from Cannondale that has that type of system. Zipp counterparts have only four arms for the chainings, which make them incompatible with the Hollowgram SL. I thought seeing this on some other threads that Salsa made the chainrings for Cannondale. You might want to inquire with them if 36-38 is available from them.

If you want to completely replace your chainrings with a "not nut" system, you might want to look at Specialites TA Squale chainrings. The bolt fixes into the large chainring so the head of the bolt is torqued from the inside of the small chainring. I've never used them so I can't comment on their efficiency. I currently use the Specialites TA Hegoa chainrings (strictly because I prefer their appearance). They don't shift as cleanly as the MKV chainrings. 

CHL


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Edit: CHL beat me to it.

There aren't any as far as I know. Cannondale only make the rings in 34/50 compact or 39/53 standard and I think the only other company to use the no nuts is Zipp but they have the same number of teeth only and even worst, they have non standard 4-bolt bcd... Just get normal mounting bolts that use nuts.


----------



## wegi (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you both! Will use my Stronglight CT2 rings then and order some 'normal' nuts in addition to get them mounted on the SL.

It' a pity though that CD does not offer any other MKVs then 34/50. The rings are very light and look good. The Stronglight Set is ~50g+ :-( On the other side it's stiffer....

Markus


P.S.:No luck with the google search for Salsa Chainrings so far...


----------

